# What does it say when you passed?



## goodgrief (Jun 19, 2010)

I took the NREMT-I this morning, but my application status doesnt say pass or fail. Am I looking in the wrong place? What should it say what it finally decides to reveal my fate?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2010)

Log into the NREMT website and then see if it says your certification level in the upper left corner area


----------



## goodgrief (Jun 19, 2010)

*thanks*

it doesnt which I guess means I didnt pass. Shoot that makes me the first person in my class would didnt on first attempt. 
Thanks


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2010)

It will not always be updated over the weekend. Give it time. I took mine on a Friday afternoon and had to wait till Monday morning to find out.


----------



## atticrat (Jun 20, 2010)

*Depends*

If you've taken the written and not the practical you wont get a number yet. Only your name will be displayed on the top left when you log in.

When you check your app status it will say something like "Congratulations on successfully completing your cognitive test"  "You still need to pass a psychomotor test to obtain certification"

Should only take a few days, but the weekend does drag it out a bit.

Or if you've taken and passed both portions, it's just a waiting game...


----------



## goodgrief (Jun 21, 2010)

*yes!*

I did pass! I pass the practicals on friday and the written on saturday. It does not show a number yet but i guess that is because the NREMT rep has not entered who passed practicals yet. But at least I know the numbers are coming


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 21, 2010)

goodgrief said:


> I did pass! I pass the practicals on friday and the written on saturday. It does not show a number yet but i guess that is because the NREMT rep has not entered who passed practicals yet. But at least I know the numbers are coming



Congrats!


----------

